# Not a betta but opinions



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Flowerhorn cichlid I drew a few days ago. What do you think. I am think about doing a couple free betta drawings if you like my work


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry pic is not working. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its beautiful!


----------

